# New cage, relocate pee tray, best way to train?



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all maltese lovers  I have just changed the crate/cage for my boy and I really want him to treat the place as a sleeping den, but I am unsure how I can really train him to. I have been housebreaking him via this blue pee tray and he had been doing well inside. Now I relocated it outside, not sure if he will pee on it. Any best way to make sure he pee at the pee tray which is relocated?



Thanks all!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You could try putting it in front of the crate, maybe on the left in this picture? So he needs to come out of the crate then the tray is just to his right. 

This might be too far and looks like it might not be in his line of sight either. Always easy to move it further away later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Also look on youtube for "crate games" there are several games on there you can play with Luke to get him used to the crate. Maybe start feeding him in the crate, this way he thinks of it as a good place to go.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So you're moving his pee pad out of his crate? 

He used to pee in his crate on it?

That will be a hard one. Especially since the crate you got is so big.

Is he going to be in the crate during the day without being able to get out?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Grace'sMom said:


> So you're moving his pee pad out of his crate?
> 
> He used to pee in his crate on it?
> 
> ...


If he's used to going on the pad in his crate and there's room for the pad and the bed in the crate, you may be better off leaving well enough alone, unless there's a specific reason you want to change things. This might become confusing for him.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I would leave a pee pad in his crate so he can go pee pee whenever he wants to go.


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

I suggest taking the crate away for a few days during which you clean the crate (sssshhhhh...NEVER cage!!!) really well and even leave it in the sun during the hottest parts of the day. Wash it again if he lifted his leg at all ...in case he peed on edges.

Meanwhile, if you have a little fluffy bed and a good one rag towel that he can sleep with, let him do that at night and move it around with you if you are home during the day. The towel itself can be moved. My babies think where I put their towel is their "special place" after awhile and when I take my little Rascal with me I even throw it over her in her bag and tell her "It's a secret!" At 6 months she's already learned to hide. (Black kitchen towels work best with her black bag...nobody suspects!)

Once you think the crate is safe and clean, bring it back in and put her bed/the special towel ...treats/ toys and kibble/water into it and move it around where you are going to be....dining table/near TV/chair/desk... I like her to be in eye's view when I'm busy so I can watch while she learns it's a safe place to be. (If the crate is too big to move around...just move the bed and towel...then when you want to have him go in, just put in crate.)

I do have a soft foldable baby fence with a hard frame that I can put around the whole crate opening but after awhile she knows and appreciates 'her' space.

Sure, its a bit of work initially but that's puppy training for a fabulously smart breed of dog!

As far as puppy training pads...my breeder told me she used the washable ones. This was new to me and yet i bought a few online. I have a little tray like you do and I've moved the pads slowly into the room I want her to do her business if she has a mistake...this room just happens to be the laundry room so it is very easy to just pop the pads into the wash. They are wonderful!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*All Good Advice above. Just thinking is the Bottom Of your Crate A Little Hard on the Paws Maybe? A Soft comfy Blankie Might be Nice. Just Thinking.Best of Luck. Nickee in Pa**


----------

